
Show HN: Cross-platform Journal Mindwave now available for iOS and Android - marcelhagedoorn
https://daily.mindwave.app/
======
marcelhagedoorn
Hi all, maker here My app is, finally, out in the App Stores (iOS and
Android). So, l can really call Mindwave a Cross-Platform journal now. I'm
super excited about that! Happy to hear your thoughts and feedback.

The iOS and Android apps are a great addition to the Telegram Bot, Slack App,
Chrome PWA, and Email service already in place. So I'm wondering, what would
be a great next step? Should I build a browser extension, iPad or desktop app,
or any other suggestions?

